# Puppy weight



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Well, with my puppy I constantly checked his body condition to monitor if he needed more or less food. I think I was feeding him between 3-4 cups of ppp large breed puppy food at your pups age. I would also give him more on days he had more exercise than usual. I know all pups can be different, but in my case if I gave him any less food his ribs would show. He’s at 9 months now and I’m giving him 4 cups a day with a little extra protein on top his food at dinner time. I’ll back off the amount if it looks like he’s gaining extra lbs!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

rosemallow said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 18wk old boy just weighed in at 31 lbs. The vet said his weight is perfect but I’m wondering if I’m potentially over feeding him. He gets 3 cups of royal canin GR puppy per day. I sometimes give him a bone stuffed with peanut butter and kibble halfway through the day. On days I give him a bone should I give him a little bit less kibble for dinner?


I usually go by my own *vet's recommendations;* coupled with common sense, and any research that I come up with.


----------



## rosemallow (Aug 15, 2018)

Aidan0311 said:


> Well, with my puppy I constantly checked his body condition to monitor if he needed more or less food. I think I was feeding him between 3-4 cups of ppp large breed puppy food at your pups age. I would also give him more on days he had more exercise than usual. I know all pups can be different, but in my case if I gave him any less food his ribs would show. He’s at 9 months now and I’m giving him 4 cups a day with a little extra protein on top his food at dinner time. I’ll back off the amount if it looks like he’s gaining extra lbs!
> 
> View attachment 868790


Thanks for the chart. Our animal hospital has several vets so we never see the same one. We ask them all if his weight is ok but the amount of fat on his ribs has been fluctuating.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

You should be easily able to feel his ribs with a thin layer of fat on top. My boy is hard to keep weight on at this current age (16 mos) and he is getting 4 cups a day of PPP focus chicken formula. I don’t like being able to feel his spine, and because he’s so active we up his food, but when he is less active we decrease it again. The body condition chart is what we have always used to keep him lean and healthy without being too thin.


----------

